# RHINEBECK



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Just thought I'd let you know only 6 months to go!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

YAY!!!!! 
The Knit and Crochet Show this yr. is in Manchester, NH June 27-July1. I'm going. Classes start the 27th, shopping starts the 29th. Oh, happy days!


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Please post the Rhinebeck info. I didn't know they had a show up there.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.sheepandwool.com/workshops/index.asp

http://www.sheepandwool.com/


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you. I'll check the site in May for the workshops.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

Did you have to post this? My head is going to start "spinning". Next I'll start dreaming about patterns and yarn (as if I ever stop). I deliberately stayed home today from a small local sheep and wool because I know what kind of damage I am capable of.... Just when I finally quieted my mind - this appears! Rhinebeck? I can taste it, smell it....... Wasn't it just yesterday? 6 Months? I better make a real dent in my stash between now and then. Ha, as if that makes a difference!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I. Heart Knitting said:


> Did you have to post this? My head is going to start "spinning". Next I'll start dreaming about patterns and yarn (as if I ever stop). I deliberately stayed home today from a small local sheep and wool because I know what kind of damage I am capable of.... Just when I finally quieted my mind - this appears! Rhinebeck? I can taste it, smell it....... Wasn't it just yesterday? 6 Months? I better make a real dent in my stash between now and then. Ha, as if that makes a difference!


 :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

tenaj said:


> Thank you. I'll check the site in May for the workshops.


If you know which person to look at, I'm in that picture of the basket weavers on the workshop page. That was a fun day.


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

I have already booked my motel room. My daughter and I are doing a road trip to visit family back east. First stop - Rhinebeck.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

ToniJean said:


> I have already booked my motel room. My daughter and I are doing a road trip to visit family back east. First stop - Rhinebeck.


Hey, where do you stay? A group of my knitting friends and I went in October by bus trip (from PA, it was the longest trip of my life) and we decided that in 2012 we would stay somewhere close and go both days, so we can spend twice as much money!!


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

marylo12 said:


> YAY!!!!!
> The Knit and Crochet Show this yr. is in Manchester, NH June 27-July1. I'm going. Classes start the 27th, shopping starts the 29th. Oh, happy days!


Hi, can you post a link or some additional info on the knit/crochet show in Manchester. May be worth a "field trip" for me and my knitting buddies. Thanks


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Barbara Ann said:


> Just thought I'd let you know only 6 months to go!


Thanks for the reminder :]


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Time flies!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> ToniJean said:
> 
> 
> > I have already booked my motel room. My daughter and I are doing a road trip to visit family back east. First stop - Rhinebeck.
> ...


When I go overnight I usually stay at the Comfort Inn in Saugerties, it's a little ways north, but not bad in terms of travel.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks for the info


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> ToniJean said:
> 
> 
> > I have already booked my motel room. My daughter and I are doing a road trip to visit family back east. First stop - Rhinebeck.
> ...


I stay in Kingston, at the Super 8 on Washigton Ave. It is just off the interstate. The cost is only $75. a nite and they have a cont. breakfast. Kingston is not to far from the fairgrounds. You have to book rooms now wherever you stay. The hotels fill up fast.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I too am booked in the Super 8 in Kingston. I made my reservations months ago.


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I too am booked in the Super 8 in Kingston. I made my reservations months ago.


See you there. I drive a white mercury villager van. We are checking in on Friday if all goes as planned.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ToniJean said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I too am booked in the Super 8 in Kingston. I made my reservations months ago.
> ...


I have a black VW Jetta. We too are checking in on Friday. See you then!


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Barbara Ann said:


> ToniJean said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


Thanks for recommending the Super 8 in Kingston, I will be making reservations asap. Anyone know the actual dates for 2012. I want to check in Friday also.Thanks


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Festival is Saturday October 20th & Sunday 21st.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Barbara Ann said:


> Festival is Saturday October 20th & Sunday 21st.


Thank you ma'am :XD: I will be making those reservations today :thumbup: 
Hope to see you there :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Festival is Saturday October 20th & Sunday 21st.
> ...


 :thumbup:

by the way, I noticed you are from Levittown, PA. I'm orginally from Burlington, NJ. Have friends still living in Levittown.


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

We all can have a party!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ToniJean said:


> We all can have a party!!! Yeah!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Barbara Ann said:


> taznwinston said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


Hey Barb, where about do they live in Levittown? What "section", do you know? When did you move to MA? My dad was from Chelsea, near Boston and Mass was our go to place every summer. My moms family was froma town called Revere, spent a lot of time at revere beach, and even more time at cape cod, the mass side (the Bay?)
small world... just saying


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I moved here about 13 or so years ago when I met my Hubby. I'm on the western side of MA, near Springfield, the Basketball Hall of Fame, about 2 hours or so from Boston.

I don't know what you mean by what section of Levittown. They live right near a mall. Just off of 413(?) I think that's the route. Not far from Fairless Hills and the Pike entrance.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Barbara Ann said:


> I moved here about 13 or so years ago when I met my Hubby. I'm on the western side of MA, near Springfield, the Basketball Hall of Fame, about 2 hours or so from Boston.
> 
> I don't know what you mean by what section of Levittown. They live right near a mall. Just off of 413(?) I think that's the route. Not far from Fairless Hills and the Pike entrance.


OMG, they are RIGHT near me :XD: How cool is that???
Thanks for the info, Terri


----------

